# CFL won't be available to most US viewers this season



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

After weeks of running a "To be announced soon" note, the Canadian Football League updated its US broadcast page today, the day before its regular season begins. http://cfl.ca/page/u-s-broadcast-webcast That the CFL renamed it the "U.S. Broadcast and Webcast" page tells you how bad things look for us US-based CFL fans.

No regional sports network coverage.

Voom (presumably WorldSport) has its weekly Friday exclusive, but now Voom isn't available via satellite.

The only other US viewers who will be able to watch some games are America One affiliate viewers and ESPN360.com subscribers. America One stations are scattered here and there, mostly in small markets, and ESPN360 is only available to subscribers of certain high-speed internet services.

If we're lucky, the CFL is still trying to negotiate some RSN coverage. I didn't see a press release about it. But it's possible that most of us Yankees will just be shut out.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

UGH!! Luckily I have ATT so I can get ESPN360.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> After weeks of running a "To be announced soon" note, the Canadian Football League updated its US broadcast page today, the day before its regular season begins. http://cfl.ca/page/u-s-broadcast-webcast That the CFL renamed it the "U.S. Broadcast and Webcast" page tells you how bad things look for us US-based CFL fans.
> 
> No regional sports network coverage.
> 
> ...


err... I did not realise they had a Football team up there and I live next door. Guess I'm sorry to hear that for you and the other football fans.


----------



## Oilfan (Jul 18, 2004)

You would think it would be good and cheap filler for NFL Net?


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oilfan said:


> You would think it would be good and cheap filler for NFL Net?


I agree , but then i see wehre the NFL net is in talks with the 4 letter network to take them over ..so who knows , but i am with you on this .,,
we just need more football damit...these can be the most boring sports months of the season till the end of august ....


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

For at least the past two years, the CFL has been broadcast on Comcast/Charter Sports Southeast(CSS). But it's not now. Maybe it has something to do with CSS carrying the Atlanta Braves Peachtree TV games this season. There may not be enough airtime to broadcast both. Also, CSS is broadcasting Atlanta's WNBA team, which also takes up airtime.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The CFL used to be on any number of regional sports networks, including MSG, Altitude, NESN, and others. It's not on any of them this year. So it's not a CSS thing, it's a CFL thing.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I guess I won't be following the Edmonton Eskimos this year.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I guess I won't be following the Edmonton Eskimos this year.


Or the *Saskatchewan Roughriders* for that matter.


----------

